# IPB vs vBulletin



## Dudeofthed (Jun 24, 2007)

Mwahahaha, yes, one of these "versus" threads 

Well, i'd like to know what people prefer and WHY. I don't just want "because i've never used IPB" or "i've only used IPB 1.3 and it was bad so i've used vBulltetin ever since". I want a versus thread on the CURRENT versions, not the current development version (BETAs, ALPHAs, etc).

Let's put it into more detail:
IPB 2.3.6 vs vBulletin 3.8.2

Thanks guys


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

vBulletin is better by a mile. Why?
Their support is top notch, patches are quick, it's clean, it's easily themeable, there are tons of addons and a great community site for addons and themes, it has lots of powerful features, etc.

vBulletin also has great anti-spam, great CAPTCHA stuff (including automatic reCAPTCHA integration).

Why do you think the majority of forums, including TSG, use vBulletin?


----------

